# fitment just bought 17×8.5 +15 offset wheels with michilin 235/40/17



## Gti-johnny (Feb 7, 2012)

How will these fit? I don't mind the poke look I like it. if you gents can help me out much appreciated. Give me your opinions. Thanks. I'm running stock suspention and 17×7.5 wheels with 225/45/17 tires.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

First:

How do you expect us to know what car you have?

Second:

Why would you buy wheels without knowing if they fit first?


----------



## Gti-johnny (Feb 7, 2012)

06 mkv gti


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Good luck with that fitment and tire size killer. 

My buddy has 18x8.5 et32 on his MK5 and they're flush with 225/40. You're going to poke 17mm more than him and have a wider tire.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

It's going to poke _a lot_. A lot being an understatement. 










It will poke 16mm more than my old setup:


ShotByTory by PSUUUUU, on Flickr


11 by PSUUUUU, on Flickr

At this point, all I can say is good luck.

I rubbed a lot and my car isn't even low.


----------



## Gti-johnny (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't get it my stock wheels are 17×7.5 with 225/45/17 tires and there not flush just inside. I don't mind poke I like that look. Km just hoping they fit with no major issues in front. Rears should be fine since they don't turn.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Gti-johnny said:


> I don't get it my stock wheels are 17×7.5 with 225/45/17 tires and there not flush just inside. I don't mind poke I like that look. Km just hoping they fit with no major issues in front. Rears should be fine since they don't turn.


Your stock wheels are 17x7.5... yes.

However, your stock wheels also have an offset of ET51.

That's a *HUGE *difference from ET15.


----------



## Gti-johnny (Feb 7, 2012)

235/40/17 are just about a inch wider then my stock tires
. I just need some peace of mind lol anyone have a similar setup place let me know.


----------



## Gti-johnny (Feb 7, 2012)

Its +15/34 does that help? Man I just hope ill be good


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Dude...

Even if you ran a 195/45/17, the wheels will not work.

Absolutely will not work.

The offset is too aggressive. 

See what the hub of the wheel looks like. Maybe you could have a machine shop mill 15mm off of it.


----------



## Gti-johnny (Feb 7, 2012)

OK if you look at axiswheels.com klassics 17×8.5 5×112 OFFSET +35


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Gti-johnny said:


> OK if you look at axiswheels.com klassics 17×8.5 5×112 OFFSET +35


That setup will work much, much better.

If you are low, run 205/45s.

If not, 215/45s.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)




----------



## feuerwehr (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a 2011 Jetta SE, 16" rims. I saw these and it says they'll fit the MkVI Jetta.
http://www.oemwheelsplus.com/volkswagen/18-wheels/vw100-18-silver-et45-wheels-set.html

What problems if any would I run into with them if I want to cut my current gap in half and running on 225/40/18. I want to avoid this poke thing I think and I dont want to limit steering or sacrifice ride comfort.


----------

